# [SOLVED] What does this processor speed mean?



## tascott3421 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi all, just bought a new HP Pavilion g7 that has a AMD A4 Vision dual core and on the box of the computer it shows :::

1.9GHz (with accelerated speed of 2.5GHz) 

Does this mean that the accelerated speed happens on its own, or does it mean you can clock it to 2.5GHZ ?

Thanks for any help on this !!


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

It will accelerate under load as long as temps don't get to high. You can check in the bios to make sure that the speed boost is enabled.


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: What does this processor speed mean?*

2.5Ghz is the Turbo frequency (MHz) of the processor.

Explained below:


> AMD Turbo Core Technology - Automatically scales performance on-demand to provide extra performance when you need it most. Amazing performance when you're pushing your system to the limits, with scaled back power consumption for everyday activities.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What does this processor speed mean?*

Any CPU speed adjustments will be done automatically. OEM PC's commonly have the Bios locked or restricted to user adjustments to help protect their lower quality components from damage.


----------



## tascott3421 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: What does this processor speed mean?*

Ok I will check in the bios to be sure , thanks for the help with this...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What does this processor speed mean?*

You're welcome


----------

